# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Pifia...

## Candyman

*Ayer** fui a casa de un conocido en la que vende articulos de magia, le pedi 2 barajas bycicle normales ( azul y rojo) y con mucha prisa me fui porque tenia cosas que hacer. Cuando estaba ya tranquilo en mi casa y con tiempo para manosear mis preciadas barajas, me di cuenta de que el dorso de lo que tenia que ser un dorso normal, habia un par de bicicletas en los dorsos, me quede "grillao" pensando que me habian estafado, pero luego al ver la pagina web de la "tienda" vi que era una baraja "molino" o annemann para los mas experimentados, se cual es su secreto, pero mi pregunta es ¿que juegos podria hacer con esta baraja?
*

----------

